# need advice



## losinghope27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I posted yesterday and didn't get many replies or help. I was just wondering if someone could help me out today? My husband moved out this past Thursday and we haven't talked since friday afternoon when he told me he didn't like me. I haven't called him and he hasn't called me. I'm 3 mths pregnant and very emotional I have done nothing but cried for the last couple of days and took sleeping pills to not worry about my current situation. I think he moved out basically because I argue everday and I don't trust him and its constant chaos. I just want to know should I call him today? I really miss him. My sister spoke with him last night and he told her he was coming back home I just need to cool off. Is this a good sign? Should I call or continue to guess?


----------



## losinghope27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Is anybody going to ever comment? or help me?


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

losinghope27 said:


> Is anybody going to ever comment? or help me?


Hope, you will receive a lot more responses if members see that you are responding back to help that was already offered -- instead of ignoring those responses and starting a new thread on the same issues. In your thread yesterday, I responded twice. You have not responded to my second post, which is rather lengthy at five paragraphs. You will find it in your thread at http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/34663-lost-confused.html#post479496.


----------



## losinghope27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you again you have been more than helpful. I just replied to your message sorry in such a depressed state sumtimes you forget to thank the ones giving advice.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want the marriage to last, you both need to change. Also, do not take sleeping pills while you are pregnant. Let him come home. Talk calmly to each other. Be sure to mention at least one good thing you like about each other while talking. Talk about what change you would like to see in yourself, and your relationship. You can overcome what you are going through. He also needs to remember that your hormones are all over the map. But that is NOT an excuse for you to act bad.

Call him if you need to, and invite him home to talk and relax with you.


----------

